# My betta art



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope to be a illustrator someday, and lately I've been hooked on drawing bettas

First time using markers for coloring, felt like framing it.









A reference I made for when I'm on the go and without the internet, colored using markers.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice! I have to try drawing Bettas with markers... It makes it look so good...


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

*More pictures!*

More pictures!










Close up of the bottom right, my favorite.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! Very nice pictures! Would you be interested in taking requests???


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Maryrox247 said:


> Wow! Very nice pictures! Would you be interested in taking requests???


Thank you! I do take requests, over at http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=589579#post589579


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------

